# Victoria's Secret Makeup Mini-Haul With Pics/Comments!



## LeeleeBell (Aug 12, 2009)

I was at the mall today, buying a present for a friend's birthday....I remembered reading online that Victoria's Secret had a new makeup line that launched last week sometime, so I decided to peek in at it. I wasn't expecting much. 

But wow, I was seriously, seriously impressed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  GORGEOUS colors, excellent color payoff, and a rich, creamy texture....The regular shadows (most are somewhat shimmery, though they have matte ones too) are $10 each. The Christian Siriano eyeshadows are $12 each (yes Christian from Project Runway has his own makeup line at VS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...And the Christian Siriano bronzer was $16....Cheapest I have found for this quality... just SO gorgeous! The e/s texture is sorta similar to the Too Faced eyeshadows and Urban Decay eyeshadows...

I wanted to buy every single one of the eyeshadows....loved them all. Some gorgeous purples, blues, turquoises and greens in particular...and also some gorgeous shimmery neutrals. But I was conservative (told myself I had similar shadows to the others lol) and bought a deep brown I had been looking for, for ages...It's called "Royalty" by Christian Siriano. I also bought a very neutral, light gold (perfect for inner eye) regular VS shadow called 24K sparkle...Last but not least I got the Christian Siriano bronzer/highlighter/blush "sunspell" :mrgreen: 

They have eyeshadow quads...I would say 8-10 of them and I wanted each and every one of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They are just so beautiful....I was restrained. For now...gah! Wish I had all the money in the world lol. They also have a full range of lipsticks....I can't remember exact prices but they were as reasonable as the e/s...They had glossy and matte lippies. I fell in love with one called "Vino" SO gorgeous (magenta-wine color), but I didn't buy it because I just bought a bunch of lippies this weekend lol. Great quality too...

My only (minor) complaint is the packaging, particularly for the Christian Siriano line (plastic gold...shiny so that  your fingerprints get all over the packaging)...

Here are pics of what I got and some swatches....

*Open and Closed packaging*









*Royalty e/s by Christian Siriano* * Please note it has no gold specks in it, that was "fallout" from a previous swatch














*Sunspell Bronzer Highlighter Trio by Christian Siriano*













*Victoria's Secret 24K sparkle eyeshadow*


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Aug 12, 2009)

Oooo, nice haul, enjoy it!


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 12, 2009)

Great haul! Enjoy!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 12, 2009)

You got some good stuff chica! Enjoy


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm so glad you posted this! I was wondering what the line was like. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll have to check it out when I get paid.


----------

